# Want to Edit Word Templates.



## stevieBcanyon (Feb 22, 2001)

I must get dumber as I get older. 
At one time I created a FAX template in word. I must have done it right because it comes up in the window when I click "new".
The company I created the FAX for has changed phone numbers and I need to edit the FAX., so I don't have to change stuff every time I use the template. I've been trying to edit for an hour or so, only successful in creating multiple copies of the original FAX, sans changes. I searched these forums too. I even resorted to looking at Word "help" without success.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## uhaligani (Apr 6, 2006)

You are saving it as a template - not a word doc?


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Word Help offers the following under "Modify a Template."
When you modify a template, the changes affect the new documents you create based on the template. Content of existing documents is not affected by changes you make to the template the documents are based on.
1. On the FILE menu, click OPEN, and then locate and open the template you want to modify. By default, all templates (including Normal.dot) are stored in C:\Documents & Settings\USER NAME\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates. If no templates are listed in the OPEN dialog box, click the arrow in the TYPE OF FILE box below, and then click DOCUMENT TEMPLATES (*.dot).
2. Change any of the template's text, graphics, styles, formatting, macros, AutoText entries, toolbars, menu settings, and shortcut keys.
3. On the Standard toolbar, click SAVE.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cristobal03 (Aug 5, 2005)

If you're familiar with *Windows Explorer*, you can also open the template directly for editing there. Locate the template file, then right-click and from the context menu select *Open* (the default double-click action is *New*, which creates a new .doc file from the .dot template). Make your changes and save the file. This will permanently change the template.

HTH

chris.


----------



## stevieBcanyon (Feb 22, 2001)

Realized I never thanked you for the help. Really appreciate it.


----------

